# Very dehydrated kit!



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 25, 2012)

I need help here guys. One of my rabbit kits has taken a really bad turn. He was already having a rough time but he was getting something to eat at least and I thought that would turn things around but despite that he is even more dehydrated than ever. Now he looks like a little prune. He is probably the most dehydrated I have ever seen a critter and yet he is still very active. I tried giving him a little solution of maple syrup and water but he aspirated some of it and I just felt like I was making a bad situation worse. I manage to get maybe a 5th of a CC into him but that was it.

What can I do? Will the maple syrup water solution make things better or worse? I wanted to get some pedialyte but won't be able to do that until tomorrow...granted everything is open that day.

Any advice? This guy looks terrible but he is acting like a normal kit, toughest little critter I have ever seen.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 25, 2012)

*You need to go to any vets office and tell them you raise rabbits and want to buy a bag of "lactated ringers solution" take a sterile needle and syringe and put about 6 cc's under the rabbits skin (like a sub-q vaccine)... this will get liquids into your animal as fast as you possibly can without actually setting up an IV.

Rabbits aspirate really easily and other than inserting a feeding tube I'm not 100% sure what else you can do for him if you don't have those two things on hand.

Those are my go to procedures in an emergency situation.*


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 25, 2012)

Thank you,

How much does the solution normally cost?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 25, 2012)

*I think las time time I bought a bag it was around $4, not too expensive at all, but even at $10-$15 they are worth having around.*


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 26, 2012)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *I think las time time I bought a bag it was around $4, not too expensive at all, but even at $10-$15 they are worth having around.*


Thank you, that isn't horribly expensive at all  I will keep that in mind next time I have an issue like this. Thankfully it all turned out okay, I just went and checked on him, He looks 100 % better, even had a full tummy   I guess a little bit of water, syrup, and prayer was all her needed.  Wish all problems were that simple. :/


----------



## alsea1 (Dec 30, 2012)

How is your lil kit


----------



## bm12171 (Jan 25, 2013)

Poor little bunny!! Hope he is all better!!


----------

